
Jelly Mario - golergka
http://jellymar.io/
======
eat_veggies
The optimal strategy for this seems to be staying airborne by staying roughly
level using left and right arrow to adjust your pitch between jumps

------
lomnakkus
The physics seem slightly off... :)

It seems to be pretty easy to go off the top of the screen.

------
xeromal
What a frustrating game. haha

